# Boggy is a Mummy!



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

And the Panel said.....YES!!!!

We were taken an hour late and the panel itself was soooo stressful (not for any reason in particular) but the important thing is they said YES!!  

After the panel we went for a lovely lunch and then to the beach!  It's been an amazing day! 

We meet our daughter 2 weeks today!  

thanks for all your lovely comments and best wishes for today!

Bx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Boggy!!!

Its a great feeling isn't it.  Hope the next 2 weeks don't drag for you.

Love
OT x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hurrah boggy and soggy  

chuffed for you 

ritz


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations Boggy and Mr Boggy,

I am sure the next two weeks will fly past.  We had two weeks between panel and first meeting which was just as well as it took 10 days for the official matching letter to come through from decision maker! it also gave us time to choose a buggy and cotbed so that all we needed to do after the planning meeting (when we found out what was coming with DD in terms of travel system, toys etc) was shop, shop, shop and collect everything that we had chosen in advance.

Wishing you every happiness and praying that the next two weeks will fly past as you share your fantastic news with everyone.

Magenta x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!

The next 2 weeks will fly by so remember to do those important jobs NOW!! (you know the ones........stock up your freezer etc!!)

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kay xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

 Fab news 

xxx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations Boggy.
Sarah


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

congratulations boggy,

Like the others have said the next two weeks will fly by!

Get plenty of rest go out as a couple and shop till  you drop  my favourite bit!!

Very happy for you   

Dawny

xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations Boggy

What a wonderful feeling........enjoy all the anticipation and preparation before meeting your little girl!

HHH


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Fantastic!!!!! Congratulations! xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news Boggy    

Cindy


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Boggy

Big congrats to you and your DH.  Try to have some 'you' and 'us' time with your hubby over the next 2 weeks because you will be very busy thereafter    No seriously it is all fantastic 

Lynn x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations Boggy.

Great news.  I'm soooo happy for you... you must be on cloud nine.

Good luck hunny.      

Love Boomy xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Boggy - CONGRATULATIONS to you both, I am so happy for you, at last your finally a mummy       Good luck for intros.

crazybabe


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WELL DONE BOGGY   
take it you didnt throw up then 
such an exciting time coming up..enjoy every minute!!

kj x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations Boggy!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks everyone

We are so excited.  KJ - i managed not to throw up but we were taken into panel an hour late and i seriously thought i was going to pee my pants!  

I really want to go and do the shopping thing but have been told not to because cookie is coming with everything she needs.  she is her FC last baby foster child so they are going to give us everything.  We have bought some stuff like a cotbed and car seat even though she already has them but not much else.  I'm hoping the pram she comes with is too heavy or big and we need to buy a new one!!  

We're meeting our SW this afternoon for a debrief chat, then it's my work leaving night tonight then tomorrow I'll start my preparations by defrosting the freezer(!).  I'm quite looking forward to that!

Bx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Fantastic news- inspirational


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

welcome done Boggy, you must be over the moon!!  not long now til you meet little one, lets just hope the pram is too heavy  

Julia x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Boggy and Dh -                  Great news hun


----------



## **Heather** (Apr 30, 2008)

Congratulations, I am so pleased for you. xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hello boggy


congratulations!!!!! soooo very very very happy for you both. boggy family here you come! 

keep us posted x x x x x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both xxx


----------

